# Axle reviews.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I need advice on axles. 
I just broke my Sti axle and I'm thinkin bout saving up for a different kind. What's yalls advice on axles?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the rhino axle and have had bad luck with gorillas and can't afford Turner LOL. We have a couple threads on here about which axle and I think Its always been a toss up between gorilla and rhino. Maybe its time for a axle poll lol


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

sure glad i bought rhinos over sti's!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my gorillas are holding up. one of the rears has a micro slit.. just enough to leak grease but its not popping yet despite being on a couple rides in that condition.


----------

